# Island 2016



## edelstoff (3. Februar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owfY9uvRyG0

Hoffe es klappt mit dem Link einfügen #h


----------



## Ndber (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Island 2016*

Schönes Video#6
Tolle Fische habt ihr da gefangen.

Ich war 2016 auch auf Island, aber nicht zum angeln.
Ist eine faszinierende Insel


----------



## edelstoff (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Island 2016*



Ndber schrieb:


> Schönes Video#6
> Tolle Fische habt ihr da gefangen.
> 
> Ich war 2016 auch auf Island, aber nicht zum angeln.
> Ist eine faszinierende Insel



Das Land ist echt verdammt schön, wir hatten 14 Tage Sonnenschein aber leider viel Wind. Im Fjord was es zwar "Ententeich" und wir konnten Steinbeißer bis knapp 14 kg fangen ,aber wir kamen leider nicht Offshore zu den dicken Dorschen....|kopfkrat


----------



## Wingsuiter (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Island 2016*

Schönes Video und noch bessere Fische, auch wenn die Platte am Ende doch etwas Kamerageil war :m


----------

